# *** Dushanbe - the capital of TAJIKISTAN ***



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Dushanbe *​



The capital of Tajikistan- *Dushanbe*, is largest city with population 679 thousands people. Despite the fact that it is located several hundreds of kilometers away from any large body of water, Dushanbe features a Mediterranean climate. The city was badly damaged as a result of the Civil War in Tajikistan in 1990th that sprang up in the nation shortly after its independence. During the 1990's, Dushanbe became very dilapidated, and its people impoverished, many intellectuals and qualified personnel fled during this time.
However, during the past decade the infrastructure has been mostly rebuilt; streets are newly paved and orderly, and electricity, water and gas supplies are uninterrupted. Gleaming new hotels and banks are a common sight, as are internet cafes and Wi-Fi on streets, well-stocked supermarkets.
Modern Dushanbe is a true "garden city", its wide boulevards and sleepy backstreets lined with towering plantain and poplar trees, giving the city the feel of a leafy oasis on hot summer days.
Dushanbe - city of contrasts. In the city can be seen old men with large beards and in traditional robes (most of whom are recent arrivals from the countryside) and women in mini-skirts and high heels.
Due to its Soviet past, Russian is often used for communication on the street and in business; However, many young people have learned English.

Dushanbe is a large industrial center. In the capital, holds about 40 percent of industrial potential of country and Dushanbe made a quarter of GDP of the republic ( over $2000 per capita) 
In the city there are 19 universities, 42 research institutions, 7 theaters, 8 museums.



*The Mayor of Dushanbe:
Makhmadasaid Ubaydullayev* 











*Tajikistan*









*Tajikistan * is located in Central Asia and is a former republic of the USSR. The country is still one of the least-visited destinations on Earth and many people couldn't find it on a map. Mountains cover over 90% of this Central Asian republic. Tajikistan considered a poor country (one of the poorest among Former Soviet Rep.),but generally people do have roofs over their heads and stuff to eat. The economic well being of Tajiks has improved markedly in the last decade, following the end of the civil war in 1997. New roads, buildings and industries are being constructed. 
Tajikistan is on the list of *Top 10 best value destinations for 2012.*

Most Tajikistan's population belongs to the Persian-speaking Tajik ethnic group, who share language, culture and history with Iran and Afghanistan. 80% are Tajik, 15% Uzbek, 1% Russian, 1% Kyrgyz, and 2.6% other. 

The tajiks are also the second largest ethnic group in *Afghanistan*, representing 27 percent of the population.
While the origins of the two populations are similar, and there is some cultural overlap, the divergent national political trajectories of the two countries have created visible distinctions between them. 


In Tajikistan atheists, Muslims and Christians live together
Housing in Dushanbe, consists of many high-rise Soviet-era apartment complexes.
Tajik women participate in all aspects of society and a few are even members of parliament
Most Tajik men and women, especially in urban centers, wear European clothes










Tajikistan vs. Afghanistan

*GDP (PPP) per capita (2012):*
TAJIKISTAN ......................... $2200 
AFGHANISTAN....................... $1000 

*Electricity - consumption (kWh / per capita):*
TAJIKISTAN .......................... 2320 
AFGHANISTAN........................ 8 

*Human Development Index (2011):*
TAJIKISTAN .........................0.688 (medium)
AFGHANISTAN.......................0.352 (low)

*Life expectancy at birth (2011):*
TAJIKISTAN............................... 66 years 
AFGHANISTAN............................ 45 years

*Infant mortality rate (deaths/1,000 live births):*
TAJIKISTAN................................... 38.5
AFGHANISTAN............................... 149.2

*Maternal mortality rate (deaths/100,000 live births):*
TAJIKISTAN ................................. 64
AFGHANISTAN ..............................1400

*Hospital bed density (beds/1,000 population):*
TAJIKISTAN................................. 5.41
AFGHANISTAN.............................. 0.40

*
Sanitation facility access (Improved): *
TAJIKISTAN ................................. 94 % of population
AFGHANISTAN.............................. 37 % of population

*Literacy (age 15 and over can read and write,
total population) :*
TAJIKISTAN .............................. 99,5 % ( female 99,2 %)
AFGHANISTAN ........................... 28,1 % ( female 12,6 %)
http://cia.gov


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asia-plus

*Snowfall in Dushanbe*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/asia-plus


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bybmedia http://www.flickr.com/photos/le_gluonhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/asia-plus


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/borisstarikov/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominikkustra
http://www.flickr.com/photos/harrymarmot


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://dushanbe.tj http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rinaboyan/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lapsa/


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice city! More pics!!!!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://makiev.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

pcomey http://picasaweb.google.com


















http://ramocafe.com










https://picasaweb.google.com/100600768659708230968


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread, great photos from Dushanbe, Tajikistan is a really beautiful country...:cheers2:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Linguine said:


> nice thread, great photos from Dushanbe, Tajikistan is a really beautiful country...:cheers2:


Thanks, Linguine!



















































































http://2shanbe.tj
http://www.foto.tj/site/author/4957
http://panoramio.com
http://www.foto.tj/site/author/4581
http://fisher-y.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.foto.tj/site/author/207
http://2shanbe.tj
http://tema-travel.narod.ru/
http://orexca.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://panoramio.com
http://fisher-y.livejournal.com
http://artcore.tj


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

www.foto.tj/site/author/4356 Khusrav Zakhurov
http://artcore.tj


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://2shanbe.com
www.foto.tj/site/author/4356 sulaymon shobek 


















http://www.foto.tj/site/image/5985 









Almaz http://www.foto.tj/site/image/1729
















750

http://www.foto.tj/site/image/4390


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

111-img_5101.jpg by PeteBerg, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Gulrukhsor by damonlynch, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rudaki by mr prudence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful, very nice place; thanks for those photos


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://gfed.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.afisha-news.tj/


























http://tonight.tj


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

source








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://bogi-poitakht.tj/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

source


----------



## Kavim91 (May 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Dushanbe (63) by Dr. Nasser Haghighat, on Flickr

Dushanbe (62) by Dr. Nasser Haghighat, on Flickr

Dushanbe (59) by Dr. Nasser Haghighat, on Flickr

Dushanbe (55) by Dr. Nasser Haghighat, on Flickr

Dushanbe (50) by Dr. Nasser Haghighat, on Flickr

Dushanbe (32) by Dr. Nasser Haghighat, on Flickr

Dushanbe (8) by Dr. Nasser Haghighat, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Snow in Tajikistan


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Dushanbe streets


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Light show in Dushanbe - 3D mapping


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

taken in vk.com


----------

